# PR without critical skills asssement



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a critical skills visa that I applied for in 2014. I would like to apply for a PR but i dont have the proof of critical skills from ECSA. I am an artisan and so I do not qualify to be registered by ECSA. I would like to know if it is possible to apply without this letter. 
I did register with SAIEE but they do not issue out this letter it's just membership.

When I applied for the CSV i used a rejection letter from ECSA and it was successful but that was before VFS was introduced. 

Anyone who knows how artisans can apply for PR please share.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This depends on what kind of artisan you are. There is an authoritative body for each of them. For example, welders register with the SAIW (Welcome to SAIW | South African Institute of Welding).


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Legalman. Thank you I am an Electrician and Registered with the South African Institute of Electrical Engineers but then they do not give out a critical skills letter . They only give you your membership certificate.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a critical skills permit so i would like to apply for PR but then I dont have the critical skills letter I only have the membership certificate so can i apply for PR with the membership only without the critical skills letter to prove my critical skill. Thank you.


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Anyone who knows how artisans can apply for PR please share.


You might find this to be very helpful Artisans Critical Skills Visa Mystery Solved - Strategies Migration Services South Africa


----------

